# 1977 26" bmx



## looneymatthew (Apr 26, 2014)

i think its done .


----------



## bikesnbuses (Apr 30, 2014)

Looks GREAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pedal_junky (May 2, 2014)

Yep, looks very good. Bitchin. I remember how those bikes looked so huge back then. Now when I swing a leg over my Mongoose, I'm like " dang, how did I....?"


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (May 2, 2014)

*Bring it out THIS SATURDAY to ride the 26" Strand Cruiser ride .....*

Looks awesome Matt ... bring it out for a maiden voyage SATURDAY ... give me a shout ,,, lets ride ... FRANK


----------



## klassic cycles (May 4, 2014)

*beautiful glj!*

One question tho,how did you come up with what year it is? I have no clue what year my boys or girls Gary Littlejohn cruisers are.


----------



## looneymatthew (May 5, 2014)

*seat post tube.*

The seat post  frame tube. 1970's AND EARLIER WAS A DIfferent
size than the later ones. The are some other differences .
Ryan partridge
Is a good contact to nail down a year.


UOTE=klassic cycles;344456]One question tho,how did you come up with what year it is? I have no clue what year my boys or girls Gary Littlejohn cruisers are.[/QUOTE]


----------



## klassic cycles (May 9, 2014)

Thanks Matt I'll try to get with Ryan. His name sounds familiar to me.


----------

